# Cảnh báo khi cho con sử dụng Vitamin LineaBon K2+D3 10ml



## mekhoeconthongminh (11/8/20)

*Công dụng Lineabon k2+d3*

- LineaBon K2+D3 hỗ trợ tăng cường hấp thụ canxi vào cơ thể, đặc biệt là vào xương

- Hỗ trợ giảm thiểu chứng ra mồ hôi trộm, giúp giấc ngủ sâu và ngon hơn.

- Hỗ trợ tăng cường chiều cao và sự phát triển khỏe mạnh của hệ cơ xương khớp.

- Sản phẩm dạng lỏng, dễ hấp thu, không gây táo bón trong quá trình sử dụng nếu dùng đúng liều lượng



​

*Thành phầm của Vitamin LineaBon K2+D3 10ml*

Hoạt chất/liều (trong mỗi 0.20ml tương đương với 6 giọt):

- Vitamin D3 - 400 IU: 

Vitamin D3 có vai trò trong việc tăng hấp thu canxi và chuyển hoá canxi thành canxi phosphat (một thành phần cơ bản của xương) hay nói nôm na nó là chất dẫn gắn canxi vào xương. Khi cơ thể thiếu vitamin D3, ruột không hấp thu đủ canxi và phospho làm canxi trong máu giảm, gây tình trạng thiếu canxi.

Tuy nhiên vitamin D lại có rất thấp trong các thực phẩm tự nhiên và ngay cả trong sữa mẹ nên không đủ nhu cầu cơ thể. Việc phơi nắng thường xuyên để hấp thụ vitamin D cũng không phải dễ dàng, nhất là vào mùa đông, hoặc trẻ còn quá nhỏ. Vì vậy LineaBon K2+D3 bổ sung lượng vitamin D3 cần thiết mỗi và hợp lý cho bé mỗi ngày.

- Vitamin K2 (MK-7) - 22.5mcg: 

Dù vitamin D3 giúp tăng hấp thu canxi tại ruột và tái hấp thu canxi tại thận, nhưng không hoạt hóa được osteocalcin để gắn kết canxi vào xương. Với sự hỗ trợ của vitamin D3, thì canxi cũng chỉ hấp thu được vào xương khoảng 40%. Để tăng hấp thu canxi vào xương, vitamin D3 cần kết hợp thêm với vitamin K2 (MK7).

Vitamin K2 (MK7) sẽ hoạt hóa yếu tố giúp huy động canxi vào xương mà không huy động vào các vị trí khác trong cơ thể. Thiếu Vitamin K2 canxi dù được bổ sung nhiều cũng không được ưu tiên vận chuyển vào xương, mà được đưa đi khắp các cơ quan, gây tình trạng táo bón, xơ vữa động mạch, vôi hóa mô mềm, sỏi thận…



​

*Lineabon k2+d3 uống như thế nào?*

- Trẻ em từ 0-6 tháng: 3 giọt mỗi ngày

- Trẻ em từ 6-12 tháng: 6 giọt mỗi ngày

- Trẻ em từ 1-3 tuổi: 6-8 giọt mỗi ngày

- Trẻ em từ 3-12 tuổi: 8-12 giọt mỗi ngày

- Người lớn: 12 giọt mỗi ngày

*Đối tượng sử dụng Lineabon k2+d3*

- Dùng cho cả người lớn và trẻ em

- Người cần bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2.

- Người kém hấp thu Canxi.

- Trẻ em đang trong giai đoạn phát triển và ít tiếp xúc với ánh nắng

*Lưu ý*

- Không sử dụng vượt quá liều khuyên dùng. Không dùng cho người bị dị ứng với bất kỳ thành phần nào của sản phẩm

- Không nên sử dụng để thay thế cho chế độ ăn cân bằng

- Đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng

- Đóng chặt nắp và bảo quản ở nhiệt độ dưới 25 độ C, tránh ánh nắng mặt trời.

- Lắc kỹ trước khi sử dụng

*Cách đặt mua Vitamin LineaBon K2+D3 hỗ trợ hấp thu canxi*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp Vitamin LineaBon D3+K2 chính hãng 100%, giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online hoặc gọi số hotline 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất


----------

